# Midwest haunters convention / Haunt inspirations



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

Link to the event website for those who don't know....

http://www.midwesthauntersconvention.com/


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

See you there inspirations! it'll be my first stop! look for the kid that's about 5'4''. CANT MISS ME!!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

we'll be looking for ya, FCG........


----------

